# Elections



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My house boy has told me he has been offered 150LE to vote in Giza


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My house boy has told me he has been offered 150LE to vote in Giza


Interesting....but not unexpected. Our school had today off in case things got out of hand... Same for next Sunday.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Interesting....but not unexpected. Our school had today off in case things got out of hand... Same for next Sunday.


I didn't send my boys to kindy today either, I see the local school across the street is closed too. What happens next Sunday?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> I didn't send my boys to kindy today either, I see the local school across the street is closed too. What happens next Sunday?


The joys of living in a country where every thing is above board and honest


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I couldn't understand what he was being paid for... just for going to vote or whether he had to vote for a certain candidate (this one gets my vote) . He was a bit annoyed as his i.d is Behera so he can't vote in Cairo .


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I couldn't understand what he was being paid for... just for going to vote or whether he had to vote for a certain candidate (this one gets my vote) . He was a bit annoyed as his i.d is Behera so he can't vote in Cairo .


Think you're right in that one Maiden but shows how stupid they are that they didn't check his ID first before offering the bribe


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

You are assuming that they are able to read...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> You are assuming that they are able to read...


Well it would depend on who was offering the bribe i suppose................silly of me not to think of that one


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They can read well enough when it suits them... a bit like when you are buying in English they understand everything, when you complain in English they don't understand ..anything


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They can read well enough when it suits them... a bit like when you are buying in English they understand everything, when you complain in English they don't understand ..anything


Yes and the biggest laugh of all are tourist police who speak nothing else but Araby


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Elections update: Vote-buying business sees Election-Day boom | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

The vote-buying business enjoyed a boom on Election Day, with a number of parliamentary candidates attempting to lure would-be voters with gifts.

In the Cairo districts of Nasr City and Heliopolis, Petroleum Minister and National Democratic Party (NDP) candidate Sameh Fahmi handed out breakfast meals, t-shirts and LE200 each to local voters.

Meanwhile, supporters of Administrative Development Minister and NDP candidate Abdel-Salam Mahgoub--who is competing for the professionals' seat in Alexandria--assembled in front of polling stations in the Al-Raml district to hand out gifts to potential voters.

Businessman and Wafd Party candidate Rami Lakah, who is competing for the professionals' seat in Cairo's Shubra district against former State Security officer and NDP candidate Fadi al-Habashi, reportedly offered residents an unprecedented LE800 per vote, the highest price recorded so far in this year’s parliamentary polls.

According to political observers, prices per vote vary depending on the electoral district. In Cairo's low-income Dar al-Salaam and Basateen districts, for example, votes can reportedly be purchased from university students for LE20, and for up to LE200 for older voters.

In the Omraniya and Haram districts, meanwhile, in which standards of living are generally higher, votes have reportedly been purchased for LE500 in some cases, with prices rising further as Election Day draws to a close.

According to local news reports, votes have also been obtained in exchange for Viagra pills** and mobile phones.

***Be on the look out for men wearing long shirts with new shiny mobiles phoning you soon... *


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What a place!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> In Cairo's low-income Dar al-Salaam and Basateen districts, for example, votes can reportedly be purchased from university students for LE20, and for up to LE200 for older voters.


Well that's an interesting one, since you need to be over 30 to be eligible to vote in this elections. I guess those uni students must be doing post-grad courses


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

The Minister of Interior, Habib al-Adli, vowed today to address attempts to foment unnecessary, election-related violence with police.

Clashes will effectively mar the poll, he said.

Media spokesperson for the ministry, Tareq Ateyya, said police will only be present at polling stations in exceptional cases, where station heads request assistance.

The High Elections Commission (HEC), meanwhile, has said polling stations will remain open to voters from 8AM to 7PM. Only voters already inside polling stations before 7PM will be allowed to vote after that time.

The HEC will work to maintain calm during the election process to ensure voters can safely and easily cast their votes, said Ahmed Shawqi, a member of the commission.

The HEC has received five complaints, thus far--two from the Dekernes district, Daqahliya, one from the Ganayen district, Suez, and another two from the Port Tawfiq and Dawahi districts, Port Said.

Shawqi said the complaints largely revolve around prevention from voting and clashing outside polling stations.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what has happened to all those posters who used to say... It doesnt happen I have never seen it?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I couldn't understand what he was being paid for... just for going to vote or whether he had to vote for a certain candidate (this one gets my vote) . He was a bit annoyed as his i.d is Behera so he can't vote in Cairo .


The "tipping" mechanism during any kind of "elections" in here is to cut the tip's banknote into 2 halves, one half is given before the "Voter" gets in, the other half is given once he/she comes out........However I don't even wanna think about how do they make sure that he/she "ticked" the right nominee 

I just love the 21st century 

God bless the democracy :lol:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh well as long as the muslim brotherhood don't come in that's fine


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well that's an interesting one, since you need to be over 30 to be eligible to vote in this elections. I guess those uni students must be doing post-grad courses


Hey it's a "democratic republic" remember?!!! The legal age to vote is 18 in here


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder what has happened to all those posters who used to say... It doesnt happen I have never seen it?


The most common "justifications" for pictures like this one:

1- It's not real, someone used "Photoshop" to mess with the picture.

2- You're posting it cause you're executing a "Foreign agenda"........And the rest of the "justification" would be told later in a cell.....Not sure if you'd bother hearing the rest of the "justification" if you made that far though 

3- Yes that happened, but in few minutes we had a phone call and everything was back to "normal" and "everything's under control"......

Shall I keep going? 

Gosh I just love being a citizen of such a country :lol:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hey it's a "democratic republic" remember?!!! The legal age to vote is 18 in here


are you sure? take a look at this from BBC

BBC News - Q&A: Egypt's parliamentary election


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> are you sure? take a look at this from BBC
> 
> BBC News - Q&A: Egypt's parliamentary election


Yes I am sure..........The age of 30 is meant to be for those who are running for the parliament's membership, not the voters, the voters are legal by the age of 18.

Sounds like the BBC needs a new reporter in Cairo.........Should I? :lol:

Seriously though, hope the reporter that gave them that info won't get the sack, I'm sure he/she was just confused trying to figure how things are in the "Law" book in here, it is TOO confusing after all........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as my houseboy is only 19 and looks like it I cant see anyone approaching him if the legal age for voting is 30


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well as my houseboy is only 19 and looks like it I cant see anyone approaching him if the legal age for voting is 30


Oh you'd be "surprised" LOL!

Anyway, shots are heavily fired right now where I "live"........Sounds like someone's "won" the "competition" already..........They could at least delay that a couple more hours.........At least I'd doubt that they did actually look inside the boxes 

Gosh!!!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Yes I am sure..........The age of 30 is meant to be for those who are running for the parliament's membership, not the voters, the voters are legal by the age of 18.
> 
> Sounds like the BBC needs a new reporter in Cairo.........Should I? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, hope the reporter that gave them that info won't get the sack, I'm sure he/she was just confused trying to figure how things are in the "Law" book in here, it is TOO confusing after all........


Thanks for clarifying that, I thought it was rather strange to have a min age of 30 to be able to vote...but then again, so many things don't make sense here 

Reporters from all over the world came to Egypt but have been prevented from doing their job by the authorities here. I can hardly blame them for trying anyway :clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds all democratic to me 

Bit like communism with palm trees and pyramids :ranger:

At least I know the sh!t I am letting myself in for and that's the first time I have swore on this forum


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Muslim Brotherhood & liberal Wafd party just announced withdrawal from 2nd round of elections to protest rigging, so I guess NDP take 100% of parliament seats :first:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Brilliant analysis by The Guardian's Jack Shenker:

m.guardian.co.uk


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Brilliant analysis by The Guardian's Jack Shenker:
> 
> m.guardian.co.uk


Hey I like this guy 

And the first "justification" was used today morning! "The pictures and the videos released by the media are not coming from "reliable" sources, we "advise" the media to double check their sources before publishing such things................" said one of the many "officials" talkin' about how "well" the voting process went 

And I thought no one on Earth was more thick than my next doors.........Life's full of surprises though


----------

